# Neues Gesetz bremst Abzocke durch Inkassofirmen und Telefonbetrüger



## sascha (27 Juni 2013)

*Der Bundestag hat ein neues Gesetz gegen unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken beschlossen. Abzocke durch Telefon-Betrüger soll dadurch ebenso gebremst werden wie die Geschäftemacherei durch dubiose Abmahn-Anwälte und Inkassofirmen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...-durch-inkassofirmen-und-telefonbetruger-7727


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juni 2013)

Wird sehr unterschiedlich und z.T sehr skeptisch beurteilt:
http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2013/45713031_kw26_de_geschaeftspraktiken/index.html


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juni 2013)

Die unseriösen Inkassobüros werden auch weiterhin viel zu weich angefasst. An das Thema "Inkasso" geht die Politik überhaupt höchst ungern dran.


----------



## bernhard (20 September 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...am-Telefon-und-teure-Abmahnungen-1963307.html


> Vor unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken im Internet, am Telefon und bei überteuerten Abmahnungen sollen Verbraucher künftig besser geschützt sein. Gewinnspielverträge kommen nicht mehr einfach am Telefon zustande, sondern müssen schriftlich abgeschlossen werden. Inkasso-Unternehmen müssen künftig genau erläutern, für wen und warum sie Zahlungen eintreiben. Für Abmahnungen privater Internetnutzer wegen Urheberrechtsverstößen kommt eine Gebühren-Obergrenze. Das sieht ein Gesetzespaket vor, für das nach dem Bundestag nun der Bundesrat den Weg endgültig frei machte. Die Neuregelungen sollen voraussichtlich noch im Herbst in Kraft treten, für Inkasso-Schreiben im kommenden Jahr.


----------



## sascha (23 September 2013)

Kurz vor der Bundestagswahl hat der Bundesrat am Freitag ein neues Gesetz gegen Abzocke durch Telefonwerbung, Inkassofirmen und Massen-Abmahner verabschiedet. Das Gesetz dürfte Verbraucher tatsächlich besser schützen. In einem Punkt allerdings wurde ein Fehler gemacht.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...-missbrauch-und-telefonabzocke-schuetzen-7859


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2013)

> Mit dem neuen Gesetz sind Verträge über *Gewinnspieldienste* nur noch dann wirksam, wenn sie schriftlich abgeschlossen werden.


Die Kriminellen brauchen also lediglich ein neues Produkt. "Strompreis-Sparhinweise" vielleicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 September 2013)

Gauner bleibt eben Gauner, ob Telefonabzocke, Pingbetrug, 0900-Gaunerei und jetzt "Energieanbieter":
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...eschwerden-gegen-billiganbieter-a-924029.html


----------



## Ficheres (7 Oktober 2013)

In dem neuen Gesetz gibt es eben wieder Lücken und wer nicht aufpasst den erwischt es. Aber das kann dir auch anders passieren. Mir ist folgendes passiert (aber schon 2007).Ich hatte mich bei Arcor nach einen günstigen telefontarif erkundigt. Ich wollte eine bezahlbare Flat (ihr erinnert euch, das gab es da noch nicht so oft). Ich sollte Unterlagen zugesandt bekommen und mich informieren können. Der Postbote kam und ich musste den Erhalt unterschreiben. (so dachte ich) Ich hatte mit der Unterschrift einen Telefonvertrag unterschrieben. Es dauerte doch wirklich 2 Jahr bis ich da wieder raus kam.


----------



## bernhard (9 Oktober 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Gesetzespaket-gegen-Verbraucher-Abzocke-in-Kraft-1975418.html


> Verbraucher sollen künftig besser vor unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken im Internet und am Telefon geschützt sein. Das sieht ein Gesetzespaket vor, das am heutigen Mittwoch in Kraft getreten ist.


----------



## Kliptaiat (15 Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht kann man mit dem neuen Gesetz sogar den Abmahnern die eigenen Anwaltskosten in Rechnung stellen, das habe ich hier gelesen. zumindest dann wenn die Form nicht stimmt.


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2013)

Kliptaiat schrieb:


> kann man


"Man" kann erst einmal gar nix ausrichten. Hierzu sollte "man" schon juristisch sattelfest sein, da die Gegenseite sich i. d. R. nicht auf ein laienhaftes Geschwubbel einlässt.


----------



## Kliptaiat (16 Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass ein Anwalt juristisch sattelfest und kein laienhaftes Geschwubbel von sich gibt!
Hier wird doch der Fall geregelt, bei dem ich meine eigenen Anwaltskosten in Rechnung stellen kann.
Das bedeutet doch, dass ich vom Anwalt vertreten bin und nicht als Laie auftrete.


----------



## Hippo (16 Oktober 2013)

Auch bei Anwälten kriegst Du oft bei dieser Thematik sogar extrem laienhaftes Geschwurbel ...
... auch wenn es schwer zu glauben ist


----------



## Kliptaiat (16 Oktober 2013)

Welche Thematik meinst du denn? Alles was mit Abmahnungen zu tun hat?
Das mit den eigenen Anwaltskosten hat ein Fachanwalt für Urheber- und Medienrecht geschrieben, hoffe doch das der sich damit auskennt. Sonst dürfte der sich bestimmt nicht nicht Fachanwalt nennen


----------



## Hippo (16 Oktober 2013)

Lies mal die Voraussetzungen durch daß sich einer Fachanwalt nennen darf...
Jeder der den Führerschein hat *darf* Auto fahren. *Kann* er es deswegen auch?
Der Laie geht in so einem Fall zu dem Anwalt den er kennt, ob der erstmal Ahnung von der Materie hat oder nicht.
Im Falle von b2b-Abzocke kam von einem Anwalt auch schon der Rat die Forderungen zu zahlen denn sie seien rechtmäßig denn man hätte ja geklickt.
Da rollts einem ganz gepflegt die Zehennägel auf. Vergleichbar haarsträubendes habe ich bisher nur noch bei "Fachanwälten für Familienrecht" gesehen ...


----------



## jupp11 (16 Oktober 2013)

Ein befreundeter ( und sehr fähiger) Anwalt erklärte mir das mal so: 
Im Durchschnittt sind alle Anwälte gleich fähig. Es verteilt sich aber sehr ungleichmäßig....


----------



## Kliptaiat (17 Oktober 2013)

@Hippo Hier die Voraussetzungen für einen Fachanwalt in Urheber- und Medienrecht

80 Fälle aus allen Bereichen des § 14j Nr. 1 bis 6. Von diesen Fällen müssen sich mindestens je 5 auf die in § 14j Nr. 1 bis 3 genannten Bereiche beziehen. Mindestens 20 Fälle müssen gerichtliche Verfahren sein.

§ 14j Nachzuweisende Kenntnisse im Urheber- und Medienrecht
Für das Fachgebiet Urheber- und Medienrecht sind besondere Kenntnisse nachzuweisen
in den Bereichen:

Urheberrecht einschließlich des Rechts der Wahrnehmungsgesellschaften, Leistungsschutzrechte, Urhebervertragsrecht, internationale Urheberrechtsabkommen,
Verlagsrecht einschließlich Musikverlagsrecht,
Recht der öffentlichen Wort- und Bildberichterstattung,
Rundfunkrecht,
wettbewerbsrechtliche und werberechtliche Bezüge des Urheber- und Medienrechts,Titelschutz,
Grundzüge des Mediendienste-, Teledienste- und Telekommunikationsrechts, des Rechts der Unterhaltungs- und Kulturveranstaltungen sowie des Rechts der deutschen und europäischen Kulturförderung,
Verfahrensrecht und Besonderheiten des Prozessrechts.
Muss also mal mindestens 80 Fälle haben, das ist doch besser als einer der keine Fälle vorweisen kann, oder?


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2013)

Meine Meinung dazu habe ich schon geschrieben und die Voraussetzungen sind mir bekannt


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2013)

Kliptaiat schrieb:


> Muss also mal mindestens 80 Fälle haben, das ist doch besser als einer der keine Fälle vorweisen kann, oder?


Jeder muß mal anfangen.


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2013)

Kliptaiat schrieb:


> Hier die Voraussetzungen für einen Fachanwalt in Urheber- und Medienrecht
> 
> 80 Fälle aus allen Bereichen des § 14j Nr. 1 bis 6. Von diesen Fällen müssen sich mindestens je 5 auf die in § 14j Nr. 1 bis 3 genannten Bereiche beziehen. Mindestens 20 Fälle müssen gerichtliche Verfahren sein.
> ./.
> Muss also mal mindestens 80 Fälle haben, das ist doch besser als einer der keine Fälle vorweisen kann, oder?


Es steht aber nirgends daß er auch erfolgreich gewesen sein muß ...
(DEN konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen ...)


----------



## Feliks (12 November 2013)

Ficheres schrieb:


> In dem neuen Gesetz gibt es eben wieder Lücken und wer nicht aufpasst den erwischt es. Aber das kann dir auch anders passieren. Mir ist folgendes passiert (aber schon 2007).Ich hatte mich bei Arcor nach einen günstigen telefontarif erkundigt. Ich wollte eine bezahlbare Flat (ihr erinnert euch, das gab es da noch nicht so oft). Ich sollte Unterlagen zugesandt bekommen und mich informieren können. Der Postbote kam und ich musste den Erhalt unterschreiben. (so dachte ich) Ich hatte mit der Unterschrift einen Telefonvertrag unterschrieben. Es dauerte doch wirklich 2 Jahr bis ich da wieder raus kam.



Ich bin mir sicher, dass du diesen Vertrag hättest anfechten können, wenn dieser überhaupt erst zustande gekommen ist! Du wusstest doch bei dem Unterschreiben gar nicht, dass dies ein Vertrag ist. Gegebenenfalls ist es sogar unter die Kategorie "Haustürgeschäft" zu orden


----------



## Teleton (15 November 2013)

Das war ein Fernabsatzgeschäft. Die Unterschrift beim Postboten im Rahmen von Postident ändert daran nix weil der zum Vertrag keine Fragen beantworten kann. Gibt es auch eine BGH Entscheidung zu: http://openjur.de/u/176484.html


----------

